

New Firefox beta is much better than old (esp gmail) - netpenthe
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/beta/
i always found firefox would be laggy when you tabbed to gmail<p>new beta firefox has no lag!
======
ComputerGuru
_New Firefox beta is much better than old (esp gmail)_

Can someone get rid of the super-editorialized headline that is not even
remotely referred to on the linked page?

------
ethana
Doesn't matter how fast IonMonkey can crunch when Gecko can't keep up to
render it. Gecko is sloow compare to Trident and Webkit. Someone please smack
some sense into Mozilla.

------
AndrewDucker
I assume this is referring to Javascript speed, because the new JS engine
(IonMonkey) is integrated into FF18.

